# warning



## spiffybeth (May 29, 2008)

this sign was posted on the wall next to the front door at an emu/ostrich ranch...i thought it was awesome :hail:


----------



## DRoberts (May 29, 2008)

That is funny.


----------



## lostprophet (May 29, 2008)

Raisins from Hell!!!!  

I wonder if they look like this http://photos19.flickr.com/23563250_57b35dd237_m.jpg


----------



## Crosby (May 30, 2008)

Is that sign in New Jersey? I didn't know Jersey had hillbillies...:lmao:


----------



## Senor Hound (May 31, 2008)

In my neck of the woods people SERIOUSLY write like this.  I went into a Subway, and the people who work there made a sign.  It was talking about some sort of meal deal and they had spelled chicken "Chiken."  Someone where I work made a key chain for the Linen room on site, and he wrote on it "Lenin Room."  I busted out laughing as hard as I could when I saw it.  They had no clue what I was laughing at.

That's a funny photo, but if you ever wanna see more, just visit Arkansas.


----------



## Tiberius47 (May 31, 2008)

Reminds me of a sign which was alleged to be on a horse riding camp somewhere:

We have horses for everyone.
For tall people, we have tall horses.
For short people, we have short horses.
For fat people, we have fat horses, and for skinny people, we have skinny horses.
And for people who have never ridden before, we have horses that have never been ridden before.​


----------



## John_Olexa (May 31, 2008)

Tiberius47 said:


> Reminds me of a sign which was alleged to be on a horse riding camp somewhere:
> 
> We have horses for everyone.
> For tall people, we have tall horses.
> ...


 


And for people who have never ridden before, we have horses that have never been ridden before


----------



## spiffybeth (Jun 2, 2008)

Crosby said:


> Is that sign in New Jersey? I didn't know Jersey had hillbillies...:lmao:


this was in the catskills in NY.  the sign was hanging next to the front door of an emu/ostrich ranch.


----------

